# South African EMS: Is it really like this?



## med9911 (May 26, 2012)

I'm not sure how current this is in regards the state of EMS in the Cities of South Africa. 
But here is a great documentary on South African and South Africa EMS. Government and Private.

http://www.snagfilms.com/films/title/tell_me_and_i_will_forget


----------



## hibiti87 (May 28, 2012)

that was a great doc, thank you for posting, the public medic in jburg is truly a master of the craft.


----------



## TB 3541 (May 28, 2012)

Wow, amazing medics.


----------



## med9911 (May 28, 2012)

After watching that documentary I can only guess why they have such a "brain drain" of people leaving South Africa. Although I'm sure not all places are like that, my wife's cousin was killed in a car jacking over there 3 years ago. Not one of my top 10 places to live.
In British Columbia we have a lot of South African doctors working in private practice or as emergency room physicians. Great doctors and very down to earth and knowledgeable. 
Funny thing is, we are in short supply of Paramedics and if that guy in the documentary applied for our service we would scoop him up in a minute. He would be happy, based on what he said in the documentary, as we are public not private and every one gets an ambulance when they call 911.
A South African medic perspective would be great on how true to life this documentary is.


----------



## we talking bout practice (May 28, 2012)

Awsome Doc thank for posting it. To my friend from B.C I am a PCP working in new brunswick taking my ACP in the states currently, and was considering a move to the western shore. Any tips or specifics as to who I should contact? I was in kelowna in my youth but would prefer to be more costal this time around. What is the hiring prosses and are American medics taken as ACP? I assume there are some extra hoops that would require jumping through. I will be lisenced as ACP in N.B so if the always irregular interprovincial agreements actually work it should not be a huge issue. (but we know there is a good chance it wont)


----------



## med9911 (May 28, 2012)

we talking bout practice said:


> Awsome Doc thank for posting it. To my friend from B.C I am a PCP working in new brunswick taking my ACP in the states currently, and was considering a move to the western shore. Any tips or specifics as to who I should contact? I was in kelowna in my youth but would prefer to be more costal this time around. What is the hiring prosses and are American medics taken as ACP? I assume there are some extra hoops that would require jumping through. I will be lisenced as ACP in N.B so if the always irregular interprovincial agreements actually work it should not be a huge issue. (but we know there is a good chance it wont)


Check out the thread I put here. http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=30068 just so I don't jack my own thread.....ok that sounded bad.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for the link - it was a good film to watch.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 28, 2012)

What happened to medicnick? He works EMS in South Africa if I remember correctly.


----------



## BigBad (Jul 7, 2012)

After 10 min watching I wanted to pack my bags and go work there.   After an hour of watching I don't even want to step foot in their country.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Hipnotic (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome documentary ! That's one hell of a place to be in.


----------



## med9911 (Jul 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> What happened to medicnick? He works EMS in South Africa if I remember correctly.



Judging by the documentary, if I were him, I would have moved to another country.


----------



## jjdjld (Aug 22, 2012)

*hmmmn*

Hi guys, 

I'm a SA Medic working in the same area and fire station that was initially shown in that documentary. It is realistic but it is entirely area related. You do get certain areas where there are very few calls but ultimately if you're in any major city that's how it goes. Also I should point out that there is a major difference between private and provincial services.  

Because of the very limited amount of ALS in this country you do get to see it all and you're primarily sent out to serious calls. On an average night you will do a minimum of 2 declarations. On rough nights you will get 7 stabbings one after another....

But fairly accurate documentary.


----------



## PVC (Aug 22, 2012)

jjdjld said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a SA Medic working in the same area and fire station that was initially shown in that documentary. It is realistic but it is entirely area related. You do get certain areas where there are very few calls but ultimately if you're in any major city that's how it goes. Also I should point out that there is a major difference between private and provincial services.
> 
> ...



I am with you when you say that the calls and volume are area related. Most developing countries that have a lot of poor will have similar situations. Mexico City, Guatemala, San Pedro Sula, San Salvador, are good examples. Developing countries have a huge deficiency of ALS providers and if they had them there would only be equipment to operate at a lower level.  I would venture to say that there are post in the USA that work in similar circumstances although not exactly the same.


----------

